# Pineview Perch Party Plans [P4]



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Party is ready to go.
We will be fishing in the Cemetery Point area on Saturday January 30th.
Starting time is when ever you show up but the Perch fishing is best at first light.
The parking area is plowed and parking should not be a problem.

At 3:00pm, there will be a meet and greet lunch pot luck.
This will be held close to the parking area.
I will bring a stove and 2 packs of hot dogs and buns.
We could use some more dogs and buns if anyone would like to bring some.
Chips would also be good to bring.

K2Muskie has some very nice prizes that were donated.
Thanks so much for doing that K2!  
We will hold a drawing for the prizes during the meet and greet at 3:00pm.
Please come over at 3 and get a ticket for the drawing.

More to come.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thus far donations received from...still working more... :mrgreen: 

Action Tackle Products
Anglers Den
K2Muskie

Many thanks to those who have donated.

Grandpa D can you bring some UWN stickers also??

Look'n forward to this outing and meeting some fine UWN folks. :wink: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What is P4 ? :?


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

.45 said:


> What is P4 ? :?


*P*ineview *P*erch *P*arty *P*lans = *P4* :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > What is P4 ? :?
> ...


+4 :roll:


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

What can I say Grandpa D retired military we knew what you were saying... .45 I'm sure would've eventually figured it out. He's good at figuring things out...:mrgreen: 

.45 Cafe Mocha 3 raw sugars steamed in. Ohhhhh boooooyyyyy we can hardly wait. It's been so long since we've had one of them Cafe Mochas...been saving it for .45....


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a good possibility that the slush monster may be at Pineview for the Party.
This isn't a Party Buster, but you should be aware of the possibility and prepare for it.

Good water proof boots are a must.
Waders work as do tall slip on boots.
Use heat packs with the boots it your feet get cold.

Grocery sacks can be put into boots to keep the feet dry.
Bring extra socks, just in case.

A shovel is also a good tool for the snow.

Now let's hope for some cold weather for a few days.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have 2 way radios, bring them with you.
Channel 7-0 will be the base channel for the day.
A tip for your cameras and radios, keep the batteries warm.
They will work a lot better.
Same goes for your fish finder batteries.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Per Grandpa D's review here's a map of the general area where UWN'rs will be along with where the parking lot is. There is no fee to park or enter this area like there is in the summer.

Of course if you want to fish else where that's entirely up to you. This map is soley to help UWN members and non-members, friends, family who will attend this outing to more easily find the area UWN folks will be during this outing on PV.

The parking lot is plowed and on the south side of Cemetery Point and the red dotted line is the north side of Cemetery Point marking the general planned fish'n area...but you can fish where ever you desire. 

There are non-heated pit toilets at the parking lot. You may want to have a small roll of TP with you as the pit toilets may or may not be supplied.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

If you have access to snow shoes, bring them.
They will make the walk in the snow much easier.
If you don't have any, just walk in snowmobile tracks.

I will be staying closer to the parking area on this trip, to help anyone that want's some Perch fishing tips.

Once again, look for the fat man with the White Goatee with the Red chair.


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I hope it gets very cold before saturday! Almost a foot of slush and water on top. :?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes the party has now been postponed for a few weeks.
Thanks for the update LH2,
Grandpa D.


----------

